# Maine Coon Personality



## Guest (Apr 25, 2008)

I'm thinking of getting Maine Coon kitten, just based on them being so damn cute at the moment so wanted to know what they are like personality wise so I can decide whether they would be suitable for us!


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

What marvellous taste ajshep!!! Good choice. As the happy slave of one gorgeous coonie, I can tell you, you will not be disappointed. They can be chatty, affectionate, playful and very good at hugging. They develop a loyalty to their person - in a similar way to Siamese but unlike Siamese, they can be rather stubborn - however, I see this as a good point. They are capable of planning their tricks (also as in orientals and siamese) - for example, they will wait behind a door until their intended "victim" walks through before pouncing in play. Coonies are surprisingly athletic, considering their enormous size and can sprint like the best of them - very powerful cats. Make sure you get a nice big one. Girlie Coons are very very pretty. Boys are sweet too. Mine is a male brown and tan Maine Coon neuter who delights in the name of Coonflakes Harley. Breeder is Laura Whitmarsh in Surrey. I think she has a website. Lovely cats - that should give you some idea of what a Coonie should look like. 

All the best


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

The personality of the maine coons is amazing! 
They are really loving cats with a cuddly personality. Really demanding too 
My maine coons are very talk active...but mostly in the kitchen 
Really intelligent as well....i got my boy to say hello back when i say it and my girl says mama to me 
When they play the house is shaking lol because of their size. The cat tree has to hold alot of weight when they are both on it.
I just love them and would recommend them to everyone 
Plus they are sooo sweeet....its hard to keep ur hands of them and give them a bit peace to sleep


----------



## ceefirr (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi where about are you based as I am a hobby breeder of the wonderful coons I started with 1 then had 2 then decided to breed so had to get a breeding pair they are loyal playful catsand after years of moggies I would never go back to them after a coonie owning me. Yes thats right they own us. We have kittens now
http:belgariadmainecoons.squarespace.com


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi,

I have three Maine coon neuters and I love them to bits. I have been nosey and looked on your website, your cats are really lovely. What made you decide Maine Coons? just out of interest. There are so many semi longhair cats that are gorgeous. My three are all off the same breeder and they are fantastic pets, very sweet tempered and great with the kids,which to me is the most important thing really.

Jo


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

I love Somali's from the semi longhair group and the wegies of course


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Wellsuppose someone has tooAnd it may as well be you Chrissy
(before i offend any coonie/somali lovers i am joking)


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

I think Maine Coons are lovely the size of them is fabulous especially the boys they are huge  I have no idea what they are like to live with though,
I just like living with my Siamese and Orientals once you have one of these there is NO going back


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

may said:


> I think Maine Coons are lovely the size of them is fabulous especially the boys they are huge  I have no idea what they are like to live with though,
> I just like living with my Siamese and Orientals once you have one of these there is NO going back


Absofrigginlutley!I can't imagine living with any other,but i agree from the pics i've seen of Coonies and NFC they are huge-gorgeous


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Well,AJS, its been a while since you posed this question - are you any closer to getting your little coonlet?


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> Wellsuppose someone has tooAnd it may as well be you Chrissy
> (before i offend any coonie/somali lovers i am joking)


 Somali's don't get much good chat, but i luv em, lol, plus my mate in Colne has them


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Somali's don't get much good chat, but i luv em, lol, plus my mate in Colne has them


Why not?Thats Somalieist that is


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

pmsl, you don't see many Somali's at shows either these days. Very exclusive breeding ring me thinks


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*I've only ever seen one Somali at a show, that was a while ago though, lovely cat it was Still prefer my wegies*


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

I believe they keep it very restricted on who can and who can't breed from them, very protective of their lines. Can't blame them really, just would like to see more of them on the show bench


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Very well so far Jumberlina,hope you are good too


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

You wont regret having a maine coone, my brother-in-law has two they don't even attempt to run out of the outside door, not sure how he trained them or whether they are just happy to stay indoors.

One is a little shy but the other is as bold as brass, very much you will cuddle me.

I'd never heard of them before but they are gorgeous looking cats. I have never owned a pedigree cat so can't answer your post.

I am getting a large outdoor cat pen shortly I just have to work out a date for collection with hubby  people I work with tried to take the mic, what have you got persians. They know they aren't pedigrees. I said no if I had 2 persians I wouldn't be able to afford a cat pen. 

Sue


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

sskmick said:


> You wont regret having a maine coone, my brother-in-law has two they don't even attempt to run out of the outside door, not sure how he trained them or whether they are just happy to stay indoors.
> 
> One is a little shy but the other is as bold as brass, very much you will cuddle me.
> 
> ...


Don't worry about them Sue..i am of the thinking that anyone who doesn't indulge me with willing interest when i tell them in great detail about the antics of our cats,and who show no interest in cats of any breed/non breed then they are dull and i can't be bothered,they really don't know what they're missing


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Siamese Kelly said:


> Don't worry about them Sue..i am of the thinking that anyone who doesn't indulge me with willing interest when i tell them in great detail about the antics of our cats,and who show no interest in cats of any breed/non breed then they are dull and i can't be bothered,they really don't know what they're missing


That's why I like this forum everyone is interested in everyone's pets and we work together to help each other.

Sue


----------

